# Help Emmy lose weight!



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Okay, so our Emmy is overweight. I hate to admit it but she is. So starting last Thursday I've been watching what she eats closely. The vet told me to pay attention to the back of the dog food bag and feed her 75% of what a 75 pound dog eats. Don't yell at me but she weighed 90 lbs at her vet visit, I was shocked. (I just see feeding people as making them happy and the same with Emmy) I'm changing my ways though!! So she is down to 86!! Pretty good for 5 days..yeah!! 
I have cut back on dog food from what I usually feed her but now she is just hungry. I've stopped letting her clean my plate. The boys are in on getting her to a healthy size so she can be healthy for a long time. I thought if I got her healthy snacks that would help. So I bought carrots and apples but she is not AT ALL interested in either. :no: What can I give her so she isn't starving?? What do your dogs like? I feel badly for her because I feel like she's always hungry now.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mix green beans in with her food it's a great filler and cuts down on calories. Worked on Peanut


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You are saving her life. THANKYOU!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Most dogs will slim up pretty well with a slight decrease in food intake and a slow increase in activity. I haven't seen on yet that didn't truly enjoy the extra exercise. Sounds like you are on the right track. 5 lbs is like 10 on a human. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I was thinking green beans & exercise too...keep up posted, we all may learn!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Okay, so our Emmy is overweight. I hate to admit it but she is. So starting last Thursday I've been watching what she eats closely. The vet told me to pay attention to the back of the dog food bag and feed her 75% of what a 75 pound dog eats. Don't yell at me but she weighed 90 lbs at her vet visit, I was shocked. (I just see feeding people as making them happy and the same with Emmy) I'm changing my ways though!! So she is down to 86!! Pretty good for 5 days..yeah!!
> I have cut back on dog food from what I usually feed her but now she is just hungry. I've stopped letting her clean my plate. The boys are in on getting her to a healthy size so she can be healthy for a long time. I thought if I got her healthy snacks that would help. So I bought carrots and apples but she is not AT ALL interested in either. :no: What can I give her so she isn't starving?? What do your dogs like? I feel badly for her because I feel like she's always hungry now.


I'll help her if she'll help me!!
Seriously, what brand of food are you feeding? How old is she?
Aside from that, when I have had to take weight off a dog, I began by feeding 4 meals a day, of 1/4 cup each. This way, they feel like they are actually getting more... She may never be interested in the fruits and veggies - many are not. Try unbuttered, unsalted popcorn. That gets 'em every time, especially if they see YOU eating it!
And believe this - she is not really hungry all the time, now. Dogs are very much creatures of habit, and you have drastically changed her favorite one (and mine...) EATING!
Also, don't do this too quickly. Like humans, slower weight loss will result in a more permanent success.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I know it is hard to not give in to that sweet face looking at you for food. I have to deal with it every night myself. Luckily Bentley will get the runs when he eats my food, so I don't give it to him anymore, otherwise I probably would too. They do say that an overweight dog can decrease its life, so it is great that you are helping her take of the pounds. 5 pounds lost is great!

Vegtables are great. My vet said that lettuce and celery can also be great fillers mixed with the food. Carrots and apples are good, but if she doesn't want them maybe put a small smear of peanut butter for taste??:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

If you want her to weigh 75 pounds, give her 750 calories a day. That's 10 calories for every pound you want her to weigh.

I give my dog Chew Eeze chicken flavoried treats for snacks. They last a long time and really go a long ways in satisfying her need to chew. An occasional bully stick is good too  

Purina® Treats :: Chew-eez® :: Products :: Beefhide Chew Strips 
Bully Sticks,Rawhide,Bones, Greenies, Jerky Treats, Pig Ears and other Fantastic Dog Supplies


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

No kidding, Pointgold!! We both used to be nice and trim....her and I have both gained. I wish someone had control over what I ate because I am weak!

My sister told me about the greenbeans...she won't eat them. 

Peanut butter is how I get her to take her prednisone. She loves it. I wonder how fattening peanut butter is? I'll look into that.

She will be 6 in November and we feed her Diamond. We tried a couple different types of food when we first got her. She didn't like Science Diet at all! Can't remember what other kinds we tried. After talking to the vet I realized I was feeding her probably twice the amount she should get. :doh:

I ordered her a gentle easy lead walker...not sure if that's the name..the harness so she doesn't pull so much when we walk. 

I also have told the neighbors that we want her to lose some weight so they are going to stop bringing her treats. 

You know, she is trying to get food of the counter but she's on predisone which is also supposed to make her hungry. It's definitely making her thirsty. Maybe once she's off that she will regulate.

That's a good idea about breaking her meals into four times daily...I feed her twice now.

Oh yeah, and the popcorn...She has never liked popcorn! She's is kind of picky...she really likes like pizza, ice cream, eggs..etc.:uhoh:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> No kidding, Pointgold!! We both used to be nice and trim....her and I have both gained. I wish someone had control over what I ate because I am weak!
> 
> My sister told me about the greenbeans...she won't eat them.
> 
> ...


Ah, see she likes all the good stuff, smart girl!

I buy the reduced fat peanut butter, I just figured it would be better for them. Or I will buy the all natural peanut butter because it doesn't have the added sugar.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> No kidding, Pointgold!! We both used to be nice and trim....her and I have both gained. I wish someone had control over what I ate because I am weak!
> 
> My sister told me about the greenbeans...she won't eat them.
> 
> ...


ProPlan Weight Reduction is excellent. My late partner had their dogs on it and they did beautifully, and ate it happily.
Here's the thing - this is behavior modification - hers AND yours... You need to stick to tough love. "Emmy - here's your food. This is all you get. I know you love ice cream, and so do I, but WE are not having anymore. Let's eat popcorn. What's that? You don't WANT popcorn? Fine. I'll eat yours, and you, Emmy darling, because I love you so much, will get nothing, now, until your next meal. But, what a LUCKY girl you are - you get FOUR meals!"  YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> ProPlan Weight Reduction is excellent. My late partner had their dogs on it and they did beautifully, and ate it happily.
> Here's the thing - this is behavior modification - hers AND yours... You need to stick to tough love. "Emmy - here's your food. This is all you get. I know you love ice cream, and so do I, but WE are not having anymore. Let's eat popcorn. What's that? You don't WANT popcorn? Fine. I'll eat yours, and you, Emmy darling, because I love you so much, will get nothing, now, until your next meal. But, what a LUCKY girl you are - you get FOUR meals!"  YOU CAN DO IT!


Yes we can!!! Thanks!
I'm going to take a photo of her now and do progressions to mark our progress! This is going to be like weight watchers for dogs! I wish I had a big scale. 
Really it's embarrassing to admit I let her get so heavy...it just got away from me.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Yes we can!!! Thanks!
> I'm going to take a photo of her now and do progressions to mark our progress! This is going to be like weight watchers for dogs! I wish I had a big scale.
> Really it's embarrassing to admit I let her get so heavy...it just got away from me.


See your like me,you know that food makes them happy, so you want to give in. Your on the path to weight lose now, so don't worry. Sounds like you have a great plan in place. Can't wait to see the before and after pictures.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are our beginning photos for Emmy's weightloss journey! We look kind of scruffy but the grass is wet and frankly we've just had a long week and past couple days!! Plus the prednisone is really making her groggy.
I think she knew what I was doing with these photos because she WOULD NOT look at the camera...the little terd!! She's embarrassed:curtain:

86 pounds....


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Predisone without the diet will make her feel hungry all the time. My old guy is on it. Eating kibble he seems hungry constantly, with raw it's not so bad. Prednisone does make them thirsty and retain fluid too. I've managed to keep Cam at 77 lbs while he's been on prednisone, but it takes a lot of willpower to ignore his pleas of starvation.

Will she eat steamed broccoli? If you cook broccoli or green beans in chicken broth, and mix it in with her food she might eat it!

Popcorn is filling, but make sure she's not allergic to corn.

6 lbs in as many days is a big weight loss. 1 or 2 lbs a week would be better.

Margaret


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

my foster sadie who is 7 years old is on a diet, when she came into rescue she was 90 pounds, proplan weight management diet and thyroid meds and she has lost 8 pounds in 6 weeks.could your dog have a thyroid problem? predisone in humans can cause weight gain. good luck, we could have a contest, which dog loses more weight(HAHA)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Here are our beginning photos for Emmy's weightloss journey! We look kind of scruffy but the grass is wet and frankly we've just had a long week and past couple days!! Plus the prednisone is really making her groggy.
> I think she knew what I was doing with these photos because she WOULD NOT look at the camera...the little terd!! She's embarrassed:curtain:
> 
> WAIT! I missed the part about her being on pred... How long? Because that will increase hunger and thirst, and cause water retention.
> ...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

When Ruthie came to us she was over 90 lbs. She now is 79 lbs and you cannot even imagine the difference in her! She is like a new dog! Her mobility is SO much better. It took almost a year I think - I would say at least 8 months. I fed her what a normal 75 lb dog would eat - nothing more nothing less. We kept her on The Honest Kitchen's various formulas. Treats were kept to a minimum - usually I give my guys baby carrots. We increased her exercise from nada to short strolls to longer walks to now she patrols the yard freely at will and even can do 3 steps to get outside.

Good luck!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

She's only been on prednisone for a week. It's not the prednisone's fault...it's mine.  Our vet mentioned thyroid but then we realized I'm feeding her too much. 

As far as how fast she has lost the 4 pounds. All I've done is read the back of the back and am feeding her how much our vet told me too. Is this really too fast??? Should I feed her more now and gradually reduce it?


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> When Ruthie came to us she was over 90 lbs. She now is 79 lbs and you cannot even imagine the difference in her! She is like a new dog! Her mobility is SO much better. It took almost a year I think - I would say at least 8 months. I fed her what a normal 75 lb dog would eat - nothing more nothing less. We kept her on The Honest Kitchen's various formulas. Treats were kept to a minimum - usually I give my guys baby carrots. We increased her exercise from nada to short strolls to longer walks to now she patrols the yard freely at will and even can do 3 steps to get outside.
> 
> Good luck!!


Do you have before and after pictures of Ruthie???


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rusty was 96lbs when I got him---but he's a BIG golden--but he was fat. I haven't seen too many remarks about exercise--I switched Rusty to Natural Balance Fish & Sweet Potato and have walked him 1.5 miles every morning since I got him and now he is down to a lean, mean, loving machine of 81lbs. Also--Emmy is not going to be on prednisone for a prolonged period is she??


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

No, she won't be on prednisone long term.. She's on it for her nose and has 3 days left.
We have been walking her in the evenings and I ordered the gentle leader easy walker yesterday. 
This summer she swam a lot. We camp and so she swims alot. We're also getting into hunting season which means she will be out in her element!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Food reduction, exercise and no more prednisone will get that sweetheart back in tip-top shape in no time.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks, Sharlin

The whole family is in on it... This nose thing with her has totally scared us and pushed us into 'get Emmy in shape' mode. My 7 and 8 year old are being careful of their food...usually they don't mind sharing. We started her diet, not reallly diet, just giving her the right amount of food last thurday night and Friday morning, Josh, our 7 year old was amazed at how much weight she had already lost...LOL...:crazy:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Here are our beginning photos for Emmy's weightloss journey! We look kind of scruffy but the grass is wet and frankly we've just had a long week and past couple days!! Plus the prednisone is really making her groggy.
> I think she knew what I was doing with these photos because she WOULD NOT look at the camera...the little terd!! She's embarrassed:curtain:
> 
> 86 pounds....


She is a beautiful girl! Good luck with the wait loss Emmy! Bailey and Bentley are routing for ya!:banana:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> If you want her to weigh 75 pounds, give her 750 calories a day. That's 10 calories for every pound you want her to weigh.


Works like a charm! If she loses weight too quickly on this suggested, just increase the calories. Also remember, if you give marrow bones, they are high in calories. Suppliments like Nupro are 100 calories per scoop.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prednisone will cause them to gain.....and be ravenous and thirsty. It will diminsh when she is off of it though. When cutting her food, remember that, just like humans, you want her to be on good food ( nutrients ), just less of it. Too bad she doesn't like green beans ( have you tried a different type......canned, frozen, fresh??) A good snack are the baby carrotts.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

No, I just tried the canned. I've tried apples, carrotts. I even tried mixing them in with her food but she left everything but her kibble. :uhoh: She might be spoiled...I'm not sure.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two don't do well with Green Beans...


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Alright, here she is 12 days later!! I keep telling her she looks hot and, frankly, I think she's getting conceited!!!  
She keep turning away from the camera last time and this time she has her nose in the air!! lol

I can tell a difference...can you???


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Allright! She looks fantastic! Good job! For the record. Abby has been on prednisone for her allergies pretty long term and never gained a pound. It just depends on how much you feed them. Good job, she looks great.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Do any of you ever just bring your dog to the vet just to get her weighed?? How else do you do it? I would love to see what she's weighing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks great and she has every reason to be proud. And you and your family should be proud also with not giving her treats and people food. My vet said that it is the one big thing that can put weight on a dog. My Beau is overweight and on thyroid meds but it isnt really taking the weight off as fast as I have heard. The vet is wanting to take it slow because of his heartrate but everytime we take him in, it comes up normal. So Friday when I take Bama, I may ask him for increasing Beau's meds on the thyroid. He doesnt eat alot of food (about 1/2 can and 1 1/2 cups of dry and still leaves half the dry) and cant run and take long walks so we dont have alot of options on taking it off. 
Beau said that Emmy looks great and give her a hug from him.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Yea for you!! Emmy looks great! I can definitely see a difference - she has a little waistline, now! (wish I did...) Is she appearing to be more active and alert, now?
Seriously, I knew you could do it. Because of the pred, some of the weight was very likely retained water. You are doing a great job staying on track, and I am especially impressed that you have empowered the kids by enlisting their help. Tell them both that I can really see how much they've contributed!


Great job, and will be looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

She absolutely has more energy! She has a little bounce in her step! It's great. I really feel badly for letting her get so overweight! I thought I was spoiling her and loving her but realize now I wasn't! 
The other night we got her one of those balls on a rope and Josh, my seven year old was playing with her...she jumped up to get it and pretty much came down on him and scratched him and his eyes got huge, all excited and said 'DID YOU SEE THAT?? GOOD GIRL EMMY!!"" He kept talking to her about how much fun they were having together....PRICELESS!!! He praised her for jumping because they were having so much fun! lolol. It was great. He was just shocked that she was so energetic over the ball.


----------

